# What color saddle pad looks best on a chestnut?



## mom23monkeys (Oct 3, 2008)

In your opinion?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

My mare is a really copper-y chestnut, and I tend to use Navy or dark blue colors on her. I think dark green would look nice to. I think light colors would look better on other colored horses though. IMO


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like Hunter Green =)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I say yellow Yellow looks fantastic on chestnuts.I've owned 3 chestnuts!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Black with leather is my favorite for all horse colors. Dark Green also goes well.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i like white saddle pads on star but in the proscess of making a dark blue plad saddle pad for him


----------



## tiffany572 (Nov 24, 2008)

I like White:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a sorrel and I always kept him in hunter green... my fave for him... but the royal blues look good also....


----------



## Jacksonlover (Nov 16, 2008)

i think a red might like pretty good on him too...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I personally like red or blue.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

dont forget to consider the color of your saddle when choosing thsi as well...


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Theres a chestnut pony where I ride and they dress her up in Purple and I think it looks good.


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Candy is a very vibrant chestnut, and she looks great in purple =]


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

orange looks awesome on my sorrel.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

You can do almost anything with a chestnut. My dad's wears blue but anything looks good!


----------



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

I like hunter green personally. White's nice too, but white fabric + dirty horses = disaster. LOL


----------



## Karik (Nov 18, 2008)

I personally like hunter green too, but with chestnuts you do have lots of options


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I like purple on chestnuts


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

I think any colour but lime green, yellow, orange, hot pink would do well! Darker colours would look better!


----------



## pleasurehorse11 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like royal blue or electric yellow not mustard yellow for chestnuts. I wouldn't go with red doesn't look that good


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

I Use pastel Blue , Red and hunter Green on my Chesnut.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I think that either navy, black or a deeper red, almost burgendy would look grand


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I think a nice deep shade of burgundy would look pretty.


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

my chestnut looks great in navy blue and black.

Though he's gotten a lot of compliments in his lime green saddle pad!


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I'd say darker burgandy, hunter green, navy, blacks or whites. No pink or primary red. It clashes with the horses coloring IMO.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Red, royal blue, hunter green, lime green, or purple I use purple one out law


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2008)

white, white, and white!!!!


----------

